# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  slugs

## scottrods

Place I shoot has some pig rooting starting. The cocky says I'm way down the priority list to hunt them, but if I flush one when rabbitting with the shottie he says I can have a go. But we have to split the catch.

I'm using modified screw in choke in my 12g. What (if any) slug should I keep on my ammo belt, just in case  :Psmiley:

----------


## P38

Modified may be too tight for a slug and slugs are notoriously inaccurate.

I'd chuck a couple of 00 Buckshot round in my belt for this occasion. 
But dont bother shooting unless your under 40m under 30m would be even better. 
Aim for the head/shoulders.

Good Luck

Cheers
Pete

----------


## James

> Place I shoot has some pig rooting starting. The cocky says I'm way down the priority list to hunt them, but if I flush one when rabbitting with the shottie he says I can have a go. But we have to split the catch.
> 
> I'm using modified screw in choke in my 12g. What (if any) slug should I keep on my ammo belt, just in case


-funny coincidence: I was just playing with some slugs in my xtrema at the weekend. -Just for fun.

Was using them through 'Improved Cyllinder' with no problems.

Shot a target at 30metres: surprisingly accurate for what they are. All 5 were inside a 5 inch circle I drew.
They start to drop quite a bit after 40 metres though, so you'd need to get in close-ish.
These were the Remington Slugs in the yellow/green packet.

----------


## Munsey

I agree buckshot , aim for the ear hole because if it's a boar he will shrug it of if you hit him on the shoulder. Good luck

----------


## scottrods

I have improved cyl choke but not so good for bunnies. I was thinking of buck but lots of risk of gut shooting the pig or it running on into thick stuff.

----------


## R93

Buck shot is way easier and will be quicker than a slug as your already shotgunning and will not have to change anything to hit the target. I have shot a few pigs with buckshot, best be as close as you can. You wont have any choke issues with OO either.

----------


## Munsey

> I have improved cyl choke but not so good for bunnies. I was thinking of buck but lots of risk of gut shooting the pig or it running on into thick stuff.


You could with a slug too , with buck shot you have got 8 other chances to hit the vitals. That's my thoughts anyway , I always carry them when out shotgun shooting on the hill.  I have heard of a improvised way of making a slug of sorts . You get your shotgun cartridge and just where the wad finishes your pair around the case with a knife. You cut virtually through . Apparently the whole end goes as one . I was going to try it but was not game enough , sounded to dodgy . Anyone else heard of it ?

----------


## MassiveAttack

I have a box of slugs if you want to grab a couple.  They can be fired through any choke, just slightly more accurate through an open one so don't worry about that issue.

----------


## Herbmiester

My Benelli M4 will shoot the Federal Truball slugs really well at 50 yards. Three shots touching was not uncommon.

----------


## scottrods

I'll pick up some 00 from town and take them with me next time. 
Just building up relationship with the cocky at the moment.

----------


## Spook

I have a mould for solid projectiles with a skirt and provided them to a reloading outfit in Taupo who then put them together...shot them through a Winchester pump at goats out to at least 100...they kick like hell but very effective.

----------


## stu#71

> What should I keep on my ammo belt, just in case


Your .243, you muppet !!!
Using a shotgun on a pig - whatever next !  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spook

> Your .243, you muppet !!!
> Using a shotgun on a pig - whatever next !


It' a pig, not a rabbit...need calibre...and lots of it

----------


## Spanners

> I have heard of a improvised way of making a slug of sorts . You get your shotgun cartridge and just where the wad finishes your pair around the case with a knife. You cut virtually through . Apparently the whole end goes as one . I was going to try it but was not game enough , sounded to dodgy . Anyone else heard of it ?


Yip. A wringer. 
Ive shot MANY through a pump gun. Won't put them through an auto though. 
Kick like 40 barstards and if you cut too deep you get a fizz and a squib thats stuck good.

----------


## Beavis

A cheap way to turn trap loads into something more useful is to cut the crimp off and tip the shot into hot glue or parafan wax then tip it back in the wad. Not very accurate but brutal when they hit something

----------


## Spook

> Place I shoot has some pig rooting starting. The cocky says I'm way down the priority list to hunt them, but if I flush one when rabbitting with the shottie he says I can have a go. But we have to split the catch.
> 
> I'm using modified screw in choke in my 12g. What (if any) slug should I keep on my ammo belt, just in case


If you have someone to load them for you then you can have some of these...they are about 18 mm in diameter and the skirt flairs out to match your barrel and tightens up going through the choke. The round on the left is one of those pissy shop bought jobs...sorry the photo is not the best but this hut I live in is not the best for lighting

----------


## veitnamcam

Iv never shot much with a shot gun really, but years ago a mate and i made a mould out of those All Black 20cent pieces you used to get at the service station with 20 bucks(nearly a full tank LOL)

It was as near as we could get to a round ball that would fit out the choke with the wad around it.

From memory we used 1.5x the usual powder charge(just boys who didnt know any better)

We shot all sorts of shit with this,44gallon drums corrugated iron D6 grousers etc but the only time I remember using them on game was on a mob of goats at short range.
It wasnt pretty I vividly remember shooting one goat threw the shoulders the ball bouncing of a flat slaty rock behind like a pool ball on a table and taking another above threw the guts and hind quarters.
We stopped playing with them after that.

----------


## striker

Ive made my own lead slugs, measured my choke dia and made up my own mold drilled in wood and then just cut the star crimp off, drop the shot out and a few drips of hot glue or candle wax to hold the slug in place.
If you really want to get technical you can hollow point and crease them

----------


## scottrods

> If you have someone to load them for you then you can have some of these...they are about 18 mm in diameter and the skirt flairs out to match your barrel and tightens up going through the choke. The round on the left is one of those pissy shop bought jobs...sorry the photo is not the best but this hut I live in is not the best for lighting
> Attachment 2374


basically the minnie ball approach. Nice.

----------


## scottrods

> Hey, if the farmer wants to split the catch, if I was you, I would  bring it in gutted and leave him the whole thing if your trying to build a repor. If he insists you take some say, your pig, I will take some of the next one. Thus, plantin the seed of there being a next one. Get yourself up that list!


you're on to it.  :Wink:

----------

